
Ask HN: What is your favorite website for posting code snippets? - blairanderson
Its pretty common that I want to save&#x2F;share a tiny  generic chunk of code to be re-used later.<p>Its typically too small&#x2F;useless to be packaged, and seems to be about method signatures while switching around languages:<p>- parsing data<p>- jekyll helpers<p>- ruby&#x2F;js&#x2F;bash&#x2F;etc. syntax for reading&#x2F;writing&#x2F;appending&#x2F;etc.<p>just small junk that I&#x27;d like to reference very quickly and help others reference quickly if need be.<p>I have written and answered my own Stackoverflow question before but it feels stupid so I won&#x27;t do that anymore. github gists don&#x27;t often come up in google results and not easily categorized and such.
======
mobitar
I use Standard Notes [1] for this. Code editor + sharing lets me do this
pretty seamlessly. Actually code snippets is part of the reason I developed
this app.

[1] [https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org).

------
Axsuul
gist.github.com

It also integrates well with Sublime Text 3 via a package

------
melezhik
Hi, probably a bit off topic but -
[https://sparrowhub.org](https://sparrowhub.org) \- repository of (reusable)
scripts.

------
wheresvic1
You can very easily get a free blog and just start blogging!
[https://wordpress.com/](https://wordpress.com/)

------
addcn
Related question: what are people looking for in these tools? Anything feel
like it's missing?

~~~
blairanderson
Stack overflow is pretty great except people go there when they have a problem
and it is majority beginner with minority advanced.

I'd like to see a place that promotes sharing sharing code snippets and
curating it.

Almost like [https://bootsnipp.com/](https://bootsnipp.com/) but entirely
generic for code of different languages

~~~
addcn
Yes that's interesting. One thing that's always dogged me is that you can't
really encapsulate snippets the same you can code.

For instance - it's easy to find a snippet for Quick sort, but if I want to
add a user system to an app (something just as standard), that's like 30
snippets and across 4 files and it might not work.

------
salmanpathan30
gist.github.com

